# Cemetery Sounds Wav File



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive mixed a bunch of halloween sounds into a wav file:

Internet Archive: Free Download: Cemetery Sounds For Halloween

Wind, thunder, wolves, ghosts, screams....all that kind of good stuff.

Feel free to use.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks just downloaded it. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Qweniden! I never have enough scary sounds!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

very cool.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

13mummy said:


> Thanks just downloaded it. Can't wait to hear it.


I'd like to hear what you think when you get a chance to listen.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool file, i just downloaded and listened to it. Now thats what a cemetery with monsters in it should sound like. Thank you for making and sharing with us.


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

thx for the link..i just listened to it as well...i just might use that 1 instead of my 1 disc i have had forever...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds great, but a little overmodulated in places. Especially the thunder. Over course it may just be my headphones too. Great job though.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Sounds great, but a little overmodulated in places. Especially the thunder. Over course it may just be my headphones too. Great job though.


What does over-modulated mean?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry. Overmodulated means that when a sound is so loud it goes up into the red on a sound level meter. It causes the sound to come through with a lot of static. I was listening to the file with headphones, and the first time thunder sounded I had to pull my headphones off. Sorry to be critical, but it was meant in a constructive sort of way. Iif you were to use the file in a haunt it might come across on your speakers badly. 

Not sure how you recorded the file, but I know in Goldwave there is a horizontal bar meter that goes over into red if you are "overmodulated". So I always record my sound files so that the meter stays out of the red as much as possible. 

However, don't get me wrong. The sounds you used were great.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

>>>Sorry to be critical, but it was meant in a constructive sort of way

Critical is good! keep em commin'


Yeah, on the sound editing software it is in the red most of the time. I noticed its a little distorted but I thought it might be a good tradeoff for it being as loud as possible. I'll see if these is a feature to reduce the sound globally.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not sure if Goldwave has a feature to set up so your the program keeps your sound out of the red or not. It be a nice feature though.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

I use Audacity. Just discovered it a few days ago. Ive never done anything with sounds before.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

It is over-modded but for a first time, not bad. Over modded is when it sounds like the "clip" is too close to the speaker and you get distortion. In your program that you use to combine the sounds, you need to lower the volume on the thunder, and some of the wolves also. You might think you need to have each track at volume 10 but when played on anothers Mp3 player it becomes distorted, almost like reverb.

Keep up the good work!!

Melty


----------

